# Alabama Patent Medicines?



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 27, 2012)

I am trying to compile a list of Alabama patent medicines.
 I would appreciate it if anyone can post any, especially uncommon ones so I can better complete my list.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 27, 2012)

MOBILE ....

 - Acid Iron Earth

 - DR RUSH'S SARSAPARILLA 

 - SMITH'S SEX-O-TINE THE GREAT TONIC FOR MEN PREPARED BY T.E. SMITH

 any more from Mobile?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 27, 2012)

MONTGOMERY - 

 - BEARS BEARLAX THE LEWIS BEAR DRUG COMPANY 
 - Duncan's Antiseptic Pine Healing Oil 
 - Duncan's Croup and Pneumonia Salve 
 -


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2012)

There are Bitters but with names associated to them.
 COCKTAIL BITTERS/MOBILE ALA//CRIBBS DAVIDSON & CO [Base:] L & W Ring 1980:142
 J. W. HUTCHINSON'S//TONIC BITTERS//MOBILE ALA. Ring 1980:259


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not personally looking for bitters but thanks for replying.
 Post any patent or proprietary Alabama medicines  that you know of.
 Where are all the southern folks? No one collect medicines down there?

 EUFAULA ALABAMA...

 - WEEDON & DENT'S GREEN BOTTLE REMEDY 
 - DR. DICKEY'S EYE WATER


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2012)

> I'm not personally looking for bitters


I didn't figure, I just thought names may lead to others. I left out the 5 or so other bitters by the same or no company. It was just the easiest to search from the computer files I have.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 27, 2012)

> names may lead to others


 
 true, sometimes it does work that way.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 27, 2012)

Birmingham Ala. --

  - NABERS MORROW & SINNIGE,GINSENG CORDIAL
  - PIONEER LA GRIPPE CURE
  - MYSTIC OIL OF JOY
  - 

 any alabama medicine collectors out there?


----------



## sandchip (Jun 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> I'm not personally looking for bitters but thanks for replying.
> Post any patent or proprietary Alabama medicines  that you know of.
> ...


 
 If this picture's too small to be of any use, let me know.  I think I already sent you pics of the Coster & Coxe, but it may not count as a patent med.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 28, 2012)

Have you tried writing to Warren? He'd be sure to know a few I'd think.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks,  just trying to gauge the interest in these bottles and see whats out there.

 it seems to be a tough state for patent meds.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 28, 2012)

How about Save -The- Horse Spavin Remedy


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 28, 2012)

where is it from?


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry it's New York.[:'(]  Didn't Dr. Daniels have some Alabama Meds?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 28, 2012)

A C Daniels was in boston.
 Not sure of any in Alabama .


 Chuchula Alabama ...

 - Hayssen's Sure Goitre Cure Balsam 
 - Hayssen's Sure Goitre Cure Ointment 


 Jasper Alabama ...

 - Baughn's Pellagra Remedy 

 I'm running out of towns []


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe 
 B.R. Company 
 or 
 Nabers, Morrow & Sinnige Dispensing Chemists 

 will give you some leads. Both are Birmingham


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 28, 2012)

> Nabers, Morrow & Sinnige


 
 ya I got them already, they made a cool patent med... see above.


----------



## #1twin (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if mine are common or not, but all but one was dug in Mobile. I'm sure the Van Antwerps are very common though.[]

 4 1/2", 5",3 3/4", 2 5/8", 6 3/8", oval, clear, Van Antwerps THE BEST ONLY MOBILE, ALA ESTABLISHED 1884
 3 1/2" clear, P.C. CANDIDUS PHARMACIST MOBILE, ALA. PAT.  JAN. 18 1892
 4 1/8" clear, ORTMANN'S EMILE ORTMANN PROP  PHARMACY
 5 3/4", 7 1/4", clear, ALBRIGHT & WOOD The Accomodating Druggist 5 STORES (A&W on shoulder of larger one)
 3 1/8" honey amber, Van Antwerps Mobile Ala.
 3 3/4" clear, NEWTON'S 809 Government St.  MOBILE
 5 7/8", 3 1/8" clear, WEINAKER Brothers MOBILE ALA.
 5" light aqua, Van Antwerp's BROMO VIN
 6 1/8" clear, J.G. HULSBUSH Prescription Druggist Mobile Ala. Pat JAN 5 1892 (on base)
 Hope this helps,   Marvin


----------

